# The Breeder Bella Came from



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Some of you wanted to know what Breeder Bella came from. I got her from Sandy Miller, whose website is dolcemaltese.com She was excellent. Lives in **** Rapids MN. I would highly recommend her/
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She has beautiful babies, she is very nice also.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 22 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675671


> Some of you wanted to know what Breeder Bella came from. I got her from Sandy Miller, whose website is dolcemaltese.com She was excellent. Lives in **** Rapids MN. I would highly recommend her/
> Elizabeth and Bella[/B]


she is so cute! :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 22 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675671


> Some of you wanted to know what Breeder Bella came from. I got her from Sandy Miller, whose website is dolcemaltese.com She was excellent. Lives in **** Rapids MN. I would highly recommend her/
> Elizabeth and Bella[/B]



I just checked out that site and was wowed by the adorable dogs she has....too too cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Bella is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the information on her site, she has adorable babies~


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Dec 14 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689311


> Bella is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the information on her site, she has adorable babies~[/B]


 Thank-you Jadey.....we are finally bonding. she has been a gift from above for my husband and I.....losing Annie was so hard on both of us......Bella is wonderful. thanks again!
Elizabeth


----------

